# PRESS RELEASE: Tsunami Relief Seminar!



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2005)

!!PRESS RELEASE!!

Tsunami Relief Seminar

Due to the recent tragic destruction of the Tsunami in Southeast Asia, TULISAN Tactical Training is doing a benefit seminar for the hundreds of thousands of victims and families of this tragedy. The proceeds of this event will go to one of the many organizations aiding the Tsunami victims.

Topic: Out of respect for the Indonesian and Southeast Asian martial arts, the topics covered will be historical combat with the single machete (bolos, parangs, goloks, etc.) and the single machete with dagger. We will cover:

- Historical aspects of the blades and the blade fighting arts of Southeast Asia, the West, and the Philippines.
- The dynamics of the different types of historical machetes and daggers.
- The basics of fighting with the machete, as well as advanced tactics.
- The basics of fighting with the machete in one hand and the dagger in the other, as well as advanced tactics.

Instructors:

Master of Defense Paul Janulis is the head of TULISAN Tactical Training, and will be covering Machete fighting. 
Master Rich Parsons is a master instructor at FMAC Flint, and will be instructing the aspects of the dagger with the Machete.

Date, Times, Donation requirements, and additional information will be announced soon!

We'll keep you posted!

 :ultracool


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 26, 2005)

UPDATE:

Great News! General Motors will match what we are able to donate dollar for dollar, and send the proceeds to Red Cross, which as you all know is one of the major groups involved in the Tsunami recovery. This means whatever we can gather will be doubled! Way to go GM!

If you can't attend the seminar, but still want to donate something, and have your donation doubled, send a check to:

TULISAN Tactical Training
2656 Lantern Lane
Auburn Hills, MI 48326

Other Seminar Details:

*Date/Time: *Sunday February 27, 2005 from 12pm - 4pm
*Location:* Superkicks for America, 105 Main, Rochester, MI 48307
*Donation:* $40-$80 is suggested for seminar attendees
*BRING:* 1 rattan escrima stick and 1 training knife. Live blades optional.

Please Contact Paul for any additional info, or hotel info:
ph# 248-722-1634; or email: paul_janulis@yahoo.com 

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## James Patrick (Jan 31, 2005)

The Location of this Seminar has been changed!

Superkicks for America of Rochester chose to double book a for profit event on the same date as our benefit seminar. They have recently decided to break their commitment to the benefit seminar in favor of the for profit event.

Luckily, the Rochester Community House has stepped up to host this event, so the event is still a go. We are very grateful for that the Rochester Community House has extended their hand. This is very convenient because the Rochester Community House has a great facility, and is located only 2 streets away from Superkicks. Directions to the new location will be posted at Superkicks in case attendants accidentally go there first.

We will start about 20 minutes off schedule to give people extra time to arrive to the new location.

Sorry for the inconvenience. Hope to see you all there!

yours,

James


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2005)

Having had the opportunity to train with Paul Janulis yesterday I would highly recommend this seminar to everybody! Paul and Rich Parsons have a very high skill level and best of all they are able to teach it to you so that you can learn it quickly as well. On top of that you have the opportunity to help some people in desperate need of assistance! With Gm matching funds you can really make a differance, and you can learn something to!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Brian.

This seminar is this weekend, so I hope to see you all there! 

artyon:


----------



## Miles (Feb 27, 2005)

I had the privelege of attending this Seminar earlier today.  The facilities were nice-the Rochester Community Center was a nice site for the event.

 The seminar presenters were Paul Janulis who went over basic Modern Arnis, first without and then with some footwork.  We then worked on the same 12 strikes but employing them as one would with a sword, then just the sword tip, and then the back side (not using any of the terminology).  Paul is an excellent instructor-he demonstrated each technique several times from different angles.

 We broke into pairs and worked on several drills using parries and counter-strikes/thrusts.

 After a short break, Rich Parsons took over and expanded on what Paul had presented by making us work other drills in pairs.  We added the live hand and then we added dagger.  Rich is a passionate instructor-he was able to carefully explain the "whys" behind each move and its counter.

 It was a fantastic event and it was also for a very good cause-General Motors (aka Generous Motors to those who live and work in MI) will match the money raised for the Red Cross' Tsunami Relief.

 Thanks guys for opening the event to non-FMA'ers.  I enjoyed training with you guys!  Paul, this is my evaluation.


----------



## James Patrick (Mar 1, 2005)

TULISAN Tactical Training would like to thank everyone who came forward to support this event. Even when a tragedy like the Tsunami drops off the headlines, the people who have been effected in those area's still need our help, and will for years to come. It was nice for us all to do our small part to help.

Special thanks to the instructors Paul Janulis and Rich Parsons, to General Motors for their help in matching our funds, to the Rochester Community House for hosting the event, and to representatives from Great Lakes Self-Defense Association, Mejishi Martial Arts in Ferndale, Tactical Defense Solutions in Sterling Heights, and all other attendents and supporters who helped make this event a reality.

Because we were able to help a few people in need, we consider this event a success. TULISAN Tactical Training hopes to be able to do more charitable events in the future.

Yours,

James Patrick
TULISAN Tactical Training
Assistant Administrator


----------

